# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Logged out at random from EF

## Pepe Le Mokko

Regularly, after a few seconds/minutes, the system logs me out without any warning.
It sometimes happens when posting a reply, sometimes behind my back while typing.
I have to log in again and hope for the best each time

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

When clicking " start new thread" for ths thread, I was logged out again...

----------


## FDibbins

Have you checked the "keep me logged in" box?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Thre's a check box stating " remember me". I never used it in all those years without problem. Maybe Alzheimer is hitting the forum? I'll try it anyway

----------


## FDibbins

OK yes, thats what it's called.  I checked mine a long time back, so forgot what it was actually named

----------

